# Coast to Coast rifles



## JJ Grandits

My brother in law bought a rifle (30/06) with the words "Coast to Coast " on the barrel. The only other identifying marks I saw were serial numbers on the receiver. It has a Mauser action. We are trying to find the manufacturer. Anyone have any idea's?


----------



## Bearfootfarm

There was a "Coast to Coast Hardware" that could have had them made as a store brand.
Sears used to sell some rifles based on Mauser actions from FN.

https://gun-data.com/coast_coast_firearms.html

http://www.gunnersden.com/index.htm.gun-cross-reference-1.html#coast_to_coast

Have you taken it out of the stock to look for more markings?
There should be some proof marks that may give you a clue.

I believe it's a "Model 100".
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...0-0&sk=&cvid=F4EDA247493B4FC0BEAC99F9B9F64105


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

as I recall that was one of the names used by a rifle rebuilder of surplus rifles , golden state and SanteFe were other names of rifle re-builders , take a mauser action , re-barrel and rechamber in 30-06 grind/buff all the other markings off of it and mark it with their own and re-blue it.

different manufacturers had better quality than others

most are not worth much but shoot ok


----------



## Cabin Fever

Coast to Coast was a retail hardware store chain. I believe most of the stores were in the Midwest. They are now defunct. We had many Coast to Coast stores where I grew up in Minnesota. The chain branded a variety of rifles and shotguns. Even now I see Coast to Coast firearms at gun auctions in my area of MN. I have no idea what firearms manufacturer produced the guns for Coast to Coast, perhaps several manufacturers did. Coast to Coast even branded ammo back in the day.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Cabin Fever said:


> I have no idea what firearms manufacturer produced the guns for Coast to Coast, perhaps several manufacturers did.


It's in the link I posted.


----------



## Cabin Fever

Bearfootfarm said:


> It's in the link I posted.


All JJ has to do then is find the model number of his rifle.


----------



## jwal10

We had Coast-to-Coast here, right across Main Street from the Courthouse, could buy near anything. It was gone before Western Auto went out. Western Auto was about the same here and sold guns too. It was way up the other side of Rickreall Creek, near the city limits. I had a good friend at Western Auto so I bought more there. I could pick up cans and bottles walking to town, drop them off at the little store and use my pennies to buy 2-.22 short shells for each 1 cent deposit. I was about 8 then. My brother would tell everybody that I could get 2 or 3 squirrels with each shell. Said "I would wait until they were all lined up on a limb, may take hours but I would get 'em". I Never let him know how many shells I had. Had an old single shot Springfield with no shell extractor. We shared it but brother had no patience for hunting or walking 7 miles to town to get shells. I got lots of ducks with it too....James


----------



## Cornhusker

Here's a couple more reference links
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Brand-Cross-Reference.htm

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/cross_reference.html


----------



## krackin

Western Auto. Revelation Brand. I could go down to my local and buy ammo. Just had to have dad get it on the way home. Didn't matter what it was, BBs or aught six. Same at the Army Navy or Bill's. That was the 60's. Most of that was to make sure we got the right ammo for the right firearms. Dads always knew, moms did too mostly. Then again, they were the greatest generation. Of that, I have no doubt.


----------



## JJ Grandits

Thanks for the advice. Next time I'm Up there I'll check it for proof marks. It did not look like a bad gun but I don't think I would buy some non descript rifle when there are currently very good quality new rifles around today at very reasonable prices.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

If it's cheap you could buy it and shoot it too see how it performs, then sell it for a profit if you don't like it. The fact it has an unusual name doesn't mean it's not a high quality rifle.


----------



## hunter63

Cornhusker said:


> Here's a couple more reference links
> https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Brand-Cross-Reference.htm
> 
> http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/cross_reference.html


Have these book-marked, so thanks for posting.....

Somewhere I had an old Dixie Gun Works catalog (paper )that had these lists.
Store brands were very common....
Even Herters was a big player on imported rifles with their name on them.

Sometimes it just sad walking thru gun shows, seeing these old "Grandpa's Deer Rifle" 
Mostly in 30-06, 30/40 Krag .270, 303 British 7 MM and 8 mm's....
Or maybe a real wildcat, that grandpa spent a lot of money on...... with real nice wood, and maybe even a scope mount.....with low ball prices.

Some have been beat up a bit being dragged from show to show...no takers.
They are not the Tactical, plastic stock stainless steel Black Rifles....so popular these days.


----------



## diamondtim

hunter63 said:


> Have these book-marked, so thanks for posting.....
> 
> Somewhere I had an old Dixie Gun Works catalog (paper )that had these lists.
> Store brands were very common....
> Even Herters was a big player on imported rifles with their name on them.
> 
> Sometimes it just sad walking thru gun shows, seeing these old "Grandpa's Deer Rifle"
> Mostly in 30-06, 30/40 Krag .270, 303 British 7 MM and 8 mm's....
> Or maybe a real wildcat, that grandpa spent a lot of money on...... with real nice wood, and maybe even a scope mount.....with low ball prices.
> 
> Some have been beat up a bit being dragged from show to show...no takers.
> They are not the Tactical, plastic stock stainless steel Black Rifles....so popular these days.


I also see many of these rifles that were bought from estates for a song, then brought to the gun show and offered at nearly new gun prices. That is why they are dragged from show to show.


----------



## hunter63

diamondtim said:


> I also see many of these rifles that were bought from estates for a song, then brought to the gun show and offered at nearly new gun prices. That is why they are dragged from show to show.


That's not been my experience...lately
There are quite a few a real good prices....those "Old stuff" rifles aren't sexy enough....
Thats why the get dragged for show to show.

Have seen a very nice mauser 98' ...rebarreled modified, w/ very nice walnut burl stock.....for the same price or lower....as the New stuff plastic guns.

I like the old stuff....looking at the new generic SS and plastic stuff.... is like looking at blenders at Walmart.


----------



## Texaspredatorhu

hunter63 said:


> That's not been my experience...lately
> There are quite a few a real good prices....those "Old stuff" rifles aren't sexy enough....
> Thats why the get dragged for show to show.
> 
> Have seen a very nice mauser 98' ...rebarreled modified, w/ very nice walnut burl stock.....for the same price or lower....as the New stuff plastic guns.
> 
> I like the old stuff....looking at the new generic SS and plastic stuff.... is like looking at blenders at Walmart.


That's what was and still is appealing to people today. They didn't want to save for a rifle they wanted one while they could still get one. What all these clowns are failing to understand is that $2000 ar15 they bought after sandy hook ain't worth but $600 maybe and they will never get the rest out of it until the next gun grabbing idiot takes office. Even gun manufacturers are shifting gears because sales are slowing some and they need to find ways to appeal to people again. Just look at internet prices on new guns, they are dropping.


----------



## Cornhusker

I like the old guns.
Not to say I don't buy a new one ever so often, but the older guns are just more interesting.
I've been picking up older .22s for $100*/- when I can, and sometimes you come across a real jewel.
A few months ago, I picked up a WesternField M846 which translates to a Mossberg 351c made in the late 60s, maybe as late as '71


----------



## hunter63

I am a H&R/NEF single shot fan....Handi rifles and Topper Shotguns....
They are no longer made and the prices have gone thru the roof........at least for a while.
Oh well......


----------



## JJ Grandits

diamondtim said:


> I also see many of these rifles that were bought from estates for a song, then brought to the gun show and offered at nearly new gun prices. That is why they are dragged from show to show.


That's the problem out my way. Gun shows are almost a joke. Used stuff at better than retail prices. I've seen $450 Mosin Nagants that looked like they spent the last forty years as a fence post.


----------



## hunter63

Like anything else....ya gotta dig around in the junk boxes.......


----------



## diamondtim

I love the old military to sporter conversions from the 40's to the 70's. I've bought a few at really good prices. Maybe another will sing the siren song.


----------



## Dave4325

JJ Grandits said:


> My brother in law bought a rifle (30/06) with the words "Coast to Coast " on the barrel. The only other identifying marks I saw were serial numbers on the receiver. It has a Mauser action. We are trying to find the manufacturer. Anyone have any idea's?


Hello there. I own one of these Coast-to-Coast 30-06 rifles with the Mauser action. I inherited it from my father over 40 years ago. He told me that these were manufactured by Husqvarna. And although I have no proof of that it seems plausible. It is not exactly pretty but it's been a good shooter. Any addition info would be great and I would love to know what sort of value it may have.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

the coast to coast rifles I have seen have had the charging cut out , the place your thumb goes when feeding them with a stripper clip it is a dip on the left side. These are not typically seen on post war Mauser rifles , but were the norm on k98 recivers used in combat.
a lot of these rifles were surrendered at the end of the war , 

the NRA chart for rifles sold as a store name does not list the Coast to Coast model 100.

is it possible Husqavarna rebarreled and stocked these rifles , it is possible , if it was a Huquavarna barrel I would expect a H crown proof marking on the barrel.

there were a bunch of shops buying up surplus mausers and making hunting rifles of them almost exclusively in 30-06

the US was in the process of re-barreling millions of rifles in arsenal rebuilds during and after the war and they almost all had 30-06 in common so the industry was set up to makes 30-06 barrels , it wa sa popular hunting cartridge and amunition was plentiful


----------



## Cornhusker

Dave4325 said:


> Hello there. I own one of these Coast-to-Coast 30-06 rifles with the Mauser action. I inherited it from my father over 40 years ago. He told me that these were manufactured by Husqvarna. And although I have no proof of that it seems plausible. It is not exactly pretty but it's been a good shooter. Any addition info would be great and I would love to know what sort of value it may have.


See if you can find a model number on it and check these pages
https://www.gunpartscorp.com/Brand-Cross-Reference.htm

http://www.hoosiergunworks.com/catalog/cross_reference.html


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE

The coast to coast model 100 is not in any of the cross reference charts.

they are re-barreled , re-stocked , re-finished Mauser's with the markings removed.

coast to coast M100 https://www.gunauction.com/buy/12772314

golden state arms https://www.guns.com/firearms/rifle...-30-06-bolt-action-3-rounds-22-8-used?p=22781

both rebuild Mausers with Buehler safety https://www.brownells.com/rifle-par...ggers/buehler-style-low-safety-prod13149.aspx


----------

